# Western Australian mining sector still booming



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

There has been lots of talk about the mining and resources sector in Australia slowing down and the implications for overseas job seekers. Skilled overseas workers are sought after in the mining, oil and gas sectors but there have been concerns about the number being employed. However, new data from the Western Australian government shows [...]

Click to read the full news article: Western Australian mining sector still booming...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

